# 400 engine question



## funbooker (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm getting ready to put my rebuilt 400 into my 69 GTO. I can't find a picture so I thought I'd ask the forum. Is there a seal that gets pressed into the block around the end of the crankshaft to seal the flywheel?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you install the crank into the block? ...or did a machine shop do it? The rear main seal is installed in the rear main bearing saddle and rear main cap when the crank is installed. If you installed the crank and didn't install the seal, some disassembly is in order...


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Hopefully if a shop did it they installed the new Viton seal in place of the stock rope seal.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Do a search for 'rear main seal' on this forum and you'll get all the education you could want on the subject. Good luck with your project.


----------

